# Why does my bunny love my feet??



## lyndor (Feb 22, 2011)

He'll take treats when I put them between my toes, I discovered this as I've been trying to get them to take them off me thought "hey, he likes me feet so..." 



Why does he like them so much?



I've only had him for about 2 months.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 22, 2011)

We think our bunnies like to smell where we've been.


----------



## avarocks (Feb 23, 2011)

Feet gross me out! I have socks/shoes on all of the time. Milo will do the love dance with me but I'm glad he doesn't go after my feet. That just grosses me out lol.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm not saying your feet are smelly! but maybe he can smell your scent better from your feet, or maybe it's because your feet are at his level more so he sees them when he's running around, i dunno


----------



## michellexgix (Feb 23, 2011)

I've often read about a love dance, when the rabbit goes circling around the feet and that. It means he wants to mate with you (haha!)

I dont know how true that is or not LOL..


----------



## Hkok (Mar 5, 2011)

Our male does it to but only when I am wearing socks (well he humps them).

I read that dogs can smell a pheromone that they think are like a female i heat.
I think it can be the same with a bunny (my personal hypotese)


----------

